# business logo design



## kkelliher (22 Apr 2011)

Anyone know of a good place to get a business logo; corporate identity done without having to pay thousands for an idea


----------



## thunder99 (22 Apr 2011)

99designs.com or tweak.com


----------



## Jimbobp (22 Apr 2011)

Log on to elance.com post the job you require and designers will bid for the job.


----------



## shopgirl (23 Apr 2011)

try   it will cost you $5


----------



## onlineprint (24 Apr 2011)

Why not try http://www.aaa-logo.com 
I found it easy to use and you can download a free trial


----------



## bluemac (9 May 2011)

try creative ireland website.. 

you get what you pay for on he rest of those sites


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2011)

www.tweak.com is an ambitious Irish start up.

Bank House​ Lower Bridge Street​ Killorglin​ Co Kerry​ Ireland​ 
Free Phone Numbers​ 
US:         888 907 907 8​ UK:         0800 975 975 1​ Australia:     0011 800 0999 7000​ Ireland:     1800 202 202​ 
Universal:    + 800 0999 7000​ 
Email:    info@tweak.com​ Skype:     Tweak-Support​ 
Opening Times​ 04:00-21:00 Mon-Fri EST​ 03:00-20:00 Mon-Fri CST​ 02:00-19:00 Mon-Fri MST​ 01:00-18:00 Mon-Fri PST​ 09:00-02:00 Mon-Fri GMT​ 
Tweak is registered in Ireland at Bank House, Lower Bridge Street, Killorglin,​ Co Kerry, Ireland. Registered Number 447835. VAT No: IE9681643B​


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 May 2011)

That's the one that cost €20m to start up.

A product of Jerry Kenneally ... formerly of stockbyte.


----------



## mcaul (9 May 2011)

If you have an idea of what you're looking for, try irishlogos.ie  - they're UK based but will do a good logo including all the print formats for about €100


----------



## ccraig (10 May 2011)

*red lemon logo design*

redlemon.ie , very fast and well priced


----------

